# 1994 yamaha 200hp power trim



## whitepursuit2150 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a 1994 yamaha 200 saltwater series motor. Last week the power trim started leaking fluid from around the piston ram seal on the port side. The trim motor would make a high pitched whine for a few seconds and then it would "catch" and the motor would raise. I wasn't able to take it anywhere to get it fixed at that time. This week, the motor will not raise or lower, as all the hydraulic fluid has leaked out...the electric motor for the trim is working fine. The motor is all the way down, as I store the boat that way. Soooo...now I am stuck in my driveway because I dont feel like ripping the foot off my motor.

I tried to find a way to add fluid to the system.I found two ports just below the electric motor on the port side. One is removable via an allen wrench, and the other (just below it) is removable viaa large flat-head screwdriver. I unscrewed the allen head port (upper port)and a significant amound of fluid came out of it. Therefore i dont think i could add fluid there.

My questions:

1. Is therea spotwhere i can add hydraulic fluid so i can raise the motor?

2. If so, what kind of fluid do i need.

3. If not, is there a way i can raise the motor enough to trailer the boat to a shop? i.e. Is there some way to unlock a valve or release the remaining pressure from the system in order to manually raise the motor?

4. How involved is replacing the seal? I have worked pretty extensively with cars, but I have limited experience with outboards.Should I take it by a shop, or is it something i can tackle on my own? I have a decent amount of hand and air tools. Are there any specialty tools that are need?

5. What parts do I need? Do I simply need a new seal and gasket? One of my friends said that I may have to replace the entire trim unit. Cheapest oneI found online was over $600...yikes.

Thanks so much for any feedback!

Murray


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

You will need to use the manual release valve. On the starboard side of the mount bracket, down at the bottom, the is a hole. The should be a little motor symbol by the hole. Insert a large blade screwdriver into the slot and turn ccw until it stops. Don't force it. Now, with a little help from a friend you can lift the motor. Flip the trailer down and release. Now you can access the fill port. Use PTT fluid or Hydraulic fluid. DO NOT use ATF. As for replacing the seal it isn't to hard. There is a special tool for removing the end cap. If I'm not mistaken the seal is only available with the cap.


----------



## whitepursuit2150 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks!

I really appreciate it


----------

